# Noisy Neighbors



## Tiki (Nov 24, 2014)

Is there any circuit that would interfere loudspeaker's signals? My neighbor always plays his sound system too loud that it would send vibrations in my room even during night time. Is there any circuit that would send interference to disrupt the speakers' output?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Tiki, have you tried talking to them about the noise? I have found myself to me the noisy neighbor on more than a few occasions and a friendly chat or text has been a good solution.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of, most communities do have home owners associations with rules to cover such things. Have you let him know that it's too loud?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have to agree. If you try to do something like you talk about, which I don't believe is even possible, you will just escalate the problem and it would more than likely get nastier. If you talk to them and they refuse to cooperate, especially at night, tell them you will call in a complaint for excessive noise.


----------



## DigitalNinja (Oct 6, 2014)

I seem to be the noisy neighbour often hehe.. But somehow my neighbours have never complained. To loud Psytrance. I'm lucky  They must enjoy it :sn:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There's no device I am aware of and if there were chances are it would be illegal to own/use.

Depending on whether the noisy neighbors are generally friendly and approachable you can talk to them about the noise or you can simply call the police.

If you talk to them and it doesn't work there will be no doubt who called the police when you have finally had enough.


----------

